# the baikal remington sparton



## rob565 (Nov 26, 2005)

i wonered if any body owns one of the spartons i just wantered to now what peoples viees were of them :sniper:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

are you talking about the over/under spartans, the single shot, or the new semi-auto.

either way I dont own one, but they seem alright except for the semi-auto which seems like a piece of junk at first glance but your not saposed to judge a book by its cover so I realy cant say.
as for the o/u its a good gun, but for a little bit more you can get a stoeger o/u and get individual ejectors rather than just a single lift ejector.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

The autos don't look too pretty, but they are supposed to be one of hte best gas guns under 1,000. That isn't first hand opinion, I'm going by the people who own them.


----------



## deathray (Dec 29, 2005)

I have 5 Baikal weapons a single shot 410 for my daughter to get into shot gun shooting a 12 Trap a20O/U and a 410 O/U and a IZH 35 m pistol. Iam a big rifle nut so I didnt want to spend a lot of meony on a shotgun so after a year of reading up on the Baikal O/U I looked around till I found one with some nice looking wood. If you want to read a good article on them check out this months issue of shooting times Mag. What I like about them is they have chrome lined barrels the extracters can be set throw out the fired case or you can set it to just slid them up so you can pick them out, they have a right hand castoff so that when you pull up the gun your eye is lined up preffectly with the rib. I shot trap last year every week over the summer they all had fancy trap guns all i use was my 20 O/U and I never shot under 20 birds I think thats pertty good for a $340 gun. There are better looking guns out there but they cost alot more than $340. And if you think that because its made in Russia its not any good I bet there are alot of 50 Yr+ vets out there that will tell you how good Russan made weapons are. Good shooting And Good Luck Deathray


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

A few days ago I walked in to Gander mtn. prepared to walk out with a new shotgun. I had my mind set on a single shot just because they are so fun. I saw a EAA Corp. made in baikal, russia. It felt completely balanced when i held it, It was a very solid gun (THANK YOU RUSSIA!!!) I bought knowing this info only can anyone tell me about it. I heard someone call it a rem. spartan.
Thanks :beer:


----------



## labhntr (Jul 13, 2006)

I own the semi auto bakail. Ive used it for turkey and duck. I like the fact that it came with 4 chokes for shooting steel out of the box the paterns are good on lead also. I bought a turkey full choke later that held apatern out to 50 yds. the gun has an adjustable gas operation so I've shot all different kinds of shells from 2 3/4 to 3.5 with no problem. Ihe gun is simple and effective. I've also put alot of shells through without cleaning with no jams ( multi days).


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I want one of the side by sides. But I'm almost scared off by the price! How could you build a SXS for under 350.00? It seems to be solidly built, and my dealer swears it is the best SXS made untill you buy a Merkel. He routinely takes trips to Iowa, for the last 2 years he has retired his Franchis he takes nothing but a pair of SXS Spartans. A 20 for quail and a 12 for phesant and grouse.

:2cents:


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, hope you don't mind me chiming in, I own 2 spartan SxS (1 12ga & 1 16ga). These guns are very solid servicable firearms, while they are not English Best guns by any means they ARE a good value for the money.
They tend to be a bit on the heavy side, but are not badly balanced. Wood to metal finish is acceptable and the wood itself is not bad at all. The 16ga gun is built on a 12ga frame so weight, specs, and balance are the same. The auto ejectors on mine work great! They really kick the hulls out! The SST is a bit heavy, but for hunting will do just fine. If you do decide to get one here are a couple of suggestions you may want to do:

1) Either do it yourself or have a gunsmith clean the action. There seems to be a lot of gunk and grease (?) and small filings youwant to get rid of.

2) Get a GOOD set of after market choke tubes, the ones that come with it are not very good (patterns are so so) Try Colonial Arms or Truchokes
(by the way if you have/get a 16ga Truchoke makes an Improved Modified tube)

3) If you wish, you can get the stock refinished, these guns have some very nice wood under the factory finish.

In the end its up to you, check them out. For the price I would recommend these guns to anyone.

Good Luck, Good Hunting!! and God Bless!!!

Greg

P>S> I don't know if I can do this, if not sorry, talk to Bruce at Marvs Hardware in Mandan he can get you a square deal on these.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have one of the Baikals in 12 ga. that were imported some years ago by EAA, before Remington took over the line. American Rifleman had an article a ways back about good shotgun buys for under $400. The Baikal was the best.
I have never had a problem with it; I use it every year for grouse hunting in my part of PA. I do not know how it would hold up if I was shooting flat after flat at clays but for my purposes it works just fine. It has 26" barrels which are much appreciated when wading/crawling through the huckleberries and barberries.
Pete


----------



## Nite Ryder (Aug 15, 2006)

I have one of the Remington Spartan SPR210 SXS in 12 gauge with short barrels. I bought it for Cowboy Action Shooting, it shoots okay, but the action doesn't stay fully open unless you hold the action lever to the left. This cuts down on your speed, so I need to find someone that call tell me how to fix that problem. Otherwise it shoots fine.


----------



## Nite Ryder (Aug 15, 2006)

More news on the Remington Sparton:

The problem I have is the action not staying all the way open, which makes this shotgun very slow to load, not good for Cowboy Action Shooting. My gun has extractors, not ejectors, but honing the chambers makes the empty hulls fall out with ease.

I emailed Remington regarding the action closing half way, they said to call EAA (the importer) I called EAA and they wouldn't give me the time of day. All they would say is a gunsmith can fix it. My gunsmith called for a manual, but don't know if he was able to get one or not, a manual didn't come with the shotgun I bought new. In the meantime, I'm going to buy a Norinco copy of the 1887 Winchester lever action shotgun and will sell this Remington... It is no good for what I got it for.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i had a eaa bikal auto loader for about one season it worked fine, so i cleaned it deployed and when i returned went to start the new season it was crap, it wouldn't would cycle the secont round but wouldn't fire it the hammer was being reliesed with the bolt, it was right about the time that eaa sold out to remington sparten so i set it back they didn't do anything with it, said that the gas valve wasn't adjuted right, but that has nothing to do with the hammer not staying put, it never cycled any type of 2 3/4 shells so it was pontless for anything but hunting 3 inch or bigger i wouldn't recomend them to anyone any of them, mosberg has the same type of guns in the same ranges mabe a little more but allot better customer support and better reputation


----------

